# Triumph of AG Expo Machinery show, Omaha NE March 9-10, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

150,000 sq. ft of exhibit space to show off the latest in machinery in Omaha, NE on March 9-10, 2005. This looks like a great show and since is indoors, it is a rain or shine event. Here is a link:

http://www.showofficeonline.com/agexpo.htm


----------

